# Checkstyle + Netbeans + cfg File



## Apollo4 (2. Dez 2012)

Hi,

ich habe ein cfg File für checkstyle.

Die Installation in Netbeans hat funktioniert und ohne die cfg Datei funktioniert das Plugin auch.
Aber mit der cfg Datei nicht, ich bekomme immer diese Meldung:


```
Using configuration: [/home/Downloads/checkstyle_config.cfg]
With properties: []
Checkstyle Error: unable to find /home/Downloads/checkstyle_config.cfg
```





Ich vermute da ich unter propeties keine angabe habe, aber eine weitere Datei habe ich nicht. Was muss ich da auswählen?


----------



## JohannisderKaeufer (2. Dez 2012)

liegt die cfg-Datei auch unter /home/Downloads ?

Wurde die Datei manuel eingetragen oder über Browse gesucht und ausgewählt?

Normalerweise hört sich /home/USERNAME/Downloads geläufiger an.
Es kann natürlich auch sein das USERNAME == Downloads ist.

Welches Betriebssystem ist das eigentlich?


----------



## Apollo4 (2. Dez 2012)

sry, wenn das für Verwirrung gesorgt hat. Habe den Username entfernt, die Datei ist natürlich unter ${HOME}/Downloads und der im Programm angegebene Pfad ist auch korrekt.
OS: Ubuntu 12.10
Netbeans: 7.0.1
Checkstyle: 4.3

Die Datei habe ich einfach über das Datei auswahl Fenster von Netbeans ausgewählt.


----------



## JohannisderKaeufer (2. Dez 2012)

Versuchs doch mal mit 


```
~/Downloads/checkstyle_config.cfg
```

Schau mal nach, welche Rechte auf der Datei sind. (Rechtsclick auf die Datei und dann Berechtigungen)


----------



## Apollo4 (2. Dez 2012)

Ja, da passt etwas nicht, habe die Berechtigungen korrigiert. 
Bekomme jetzt die Meldung:

```
Using configuration: [/home/.../Downloads/checkstyle_config.cfg]
With properties: []
Checkstyle Error: cannot initialize module TreeWalker - Unable to instantiate MissingDeprecated
```


----------



## JohannisderKaeufer (2. Dez 2012)

Ohne die cfg Datei zu sehen ist das etwas schwierig.

Schau dir doch die cfg in einem Texteditor an. Dann hast du dort folgende Möglichkeiten

1. MissingDeprecated auskommentieren
2. [XML]<module name="MissingDeprecated"/> [/XML] 
ersetzen durch 
 [XML]	        <module name="MissingDeprecated"> 
 	            <property name="severity" value="info"/>         
 	        </module> 
[/XML]


----------



## Apollo4 (2. Dez 2012)

Hat leider nicht geholfen.
Die config Datei sieht so aus: Download: 73382paste.txt | xup.in


----------



## Apollo4 (2. Dez 2012)

Die Datei funktioniert wohl mit Checkstyle 1.1.
Das bringt mich aber zum nächsten Problem. 



Das kann doch nicht so schwierig sein. Das Plugin, was jetzt gefordert wird ist mir unbekannt und steht auch nicht in der Plugin Liste bei Netbeans.  :bahnhof:


----------



## mla.rue (3. Dez 2012)

Vermutlich weils Checkstyle 1.1 nicht für NetBeans 7.0.1 gibt.
Man ist ja aktuell auch schon bei 5.6 bei Checkstyle und 7.2 bei NetBeans und das funktioniert gemeinsam ohne Probleme.


----------

